# sram red rear derailleur with dura cassette?



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

My carbon bike is currently duraced, and I just purchased a red group for dirt cheap. Do I need to replace the cassette?


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

No, spacing is the same.


----------



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

thank you


----------

